# Draft thread....



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

yo ima prolly head out 2 nba city 2 watch the draft... they got a party going on out there....
my question is yall who do we draft that will be left at 18?
nbadraft.net has us going at 18 and it has amare stoudamire going 2 us 
oh wouldnt that be great??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T1Mac *
> yo ima prolly head out 2 nba city 2 watch the draft... they got a party going on out there....
> my question is yall who do we draft that will be left at 18?
> nbadraft.net has us going at 18 and it has amare stoudamire going 2 us
> oh wouldnt that be great??


If he falls that far yes. I think you should still get veteran help at the PF spot as he learns the game. 

Is Ewing coming back? If not you need a decent center until hunter can step in.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Patrick Ewing should retire, and let's hope it helps because let's face it he hasn't been helping the team and I want to keep Steven Hunter happy because he may very well become a key member of our starting linuep. I would like to add; Horace Grant might have some juice in his legs but once again for Amare Stoudamire to have a shot let's hope Ho. Grant retires with Patty Ewing and they both go golfing and we live happily ever after, I doubt it'll be like that though it'll be tough to get those two old guys off their love - basketball! 

I've heard rumours of Frank Williams getting picked up with only means Darell Armstrong or Troy Hudson is on the bench for let's say ughhh Stromile Swift. It's really unpredictable to see what will happen, it'll be exciting that's for sure.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If the Magic have any plans of going back to the playoffs, they should also have plans of keeping P-Ew. As he showed in this year's playoffs, his experience can be really useful. Next year, with (hopefully) Grant Hill healthy and T-Mac, this team should get out of the first round, and an experiencecd front court will play a major role, believe me.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree with that one. Sure in his very few minutes that he played he brought some fire because those legs were saved for so many small plays but have you seen the guy run from our apponents court and back? It's pathetic! I respect the guy and have met him in real life too by the way. 

Grant Hill has enough experience if you ask me and we have tried that experience thing for 2 years trying to start both Horace Grant & Pat Ewing and I think that's enough to know that we need to switch plans. It's time to go young, I mean teams like the New Jersey Nets & the Boston Celts didn't have experience either and were the two best teams from the East. We should be the beast of the East, if we make the right moves for next year. 

I hope we don't have another morale draining first round exit in 2002-2003. Believe, eh guys! :yes:


----------



## MaxFischer (Jun 10, 2002)

I would not be surprised to see the Magic move their pick this year unless someone they really want drops to 18. With the cap situation the way it is, it will be difficult enough to sign a top FA next year, so signing a rook with a guaranteed contractr won't help.

That being said, I hope they get a PF like Haislip, Ely, Stoud, or Hilario...... and if they aren't available a PG like Williams or Dickau.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that our 'loved' GM John Gabriel won't mess things up once again and pick the wrong player. I know Mike Miller was a big drama coming out to the NBA draft but we could have picked Hedo Turkuglu who is less injury prone then Mike.

Not to mention last year we passed on Jamal Tinsley & Tony Parker, and where is our draft young guy again? That's what I mean, nothing more then pathetic.


----------

